# Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)



## Ireeb (30. Januar 2019)

*Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)*

Hallo alle miteinander,

Ich habe eine MSI Vega 64 Air Boost OC (Blower-Design, meines Wissens nach Referenz-PCB), und diese ist relativ laut, was ja bei Blower-Karten nichts neues ist.
Mopheus kenne ich, allerdings sieht mir der zu "Ghetto" aus. Deshalb habe ich überlegt, ob es nicht möglich wäre, die Vega an eine Wasserkühlung anzuschließen.
Allerdings habe ich mich noch nicht wirklich mit Wasserkühlungen befasst, und bin mir nicht sicher, was die beste Lösung wäre.

Bei EK bin ich z.B. auf dieses Set gestoßen, was, soweit ich das verstanden habe, eine modulare Wasserkühlung für CPU und die Vega ist. Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie ein 240er Radiator eine Vega *und* einen Ryzen 2700X ordentlich kühlen soll, ohne dabei so aufzudrehen, dass es genau so laut wie zuvor wird.
Ich könnte natürlich später noch um einen 360er erweitern, allerdings müsste ich dann mein Case modden, da der Gehäusedeckel nicht genügend Luftstrom bietet. Mit Zugang zu einer CNC-Fräse und einem 3D-Drucker würde micht nichts daran hindern, Öffnungen ins Gehäuse zu machen und eigene Filter zu bauen, allerdings riskiere ich dabei auch mein Gehäuse, da ich schließlich nur einen Versuch habe.

Deshalb denke ich, wäre es die bessere Option, nur die Vega an eine WaKü anzuschließen, und für den Prozessor einen guten, leisen Luftkühler zu kaufen (aktuell tut dort noch der Boxed-Lüfter seine Arbeit).
Mein Budget würde so um die 200€ nur für die Kühlung der Vega liegen, wichtig ist, dass alles möglichst leise ist. Ob es eine geschlossene oder modulare Wasserkühlung ist, ist mir eigentlich gleich. Die bessere Wartbarkeit von modularen Wasserkühlungen finde ich schon nicht schlecht, aber der einfachere Einbau einer AiO hätte auch seinen Reiz.

Daher würde ich mich über generelle Vorschläge oder konkrete Kit- bzw. AiO-Empfehlungen zum leiseren Kühlen meiner Vega 64 sehr freuen.
Undervolten steht schon auf der to-do-list, glaube aber nicht, dass das viel retten wird.
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## drstoecker (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)*

Ja die fluid Gaming finde ich auch ganz interessant. Aber was mich von Kauf abhält ist erstens das die Teile aus Aluminium sind, wenn du einen weiteren Radiator hinzufügen möchtest muss es auch einer aus Alu sein und das Set mit Lüftern von ek kostet auch schon einiges. Ein 240er radi könnte reichen wenn du die Spannungen reduzierst aber richtig Silent wird’s denke ich nicht. Das Gehäuse/aiflow machen da auch schon den Unterschied. Es gibt noch von alphacool Modulare kühllösungen die ich ebenfalls getestet habe mit der 64er Vega, einmal mit nem 120er und einmal mit nem 240er radi. Temps waren ok.
aktuell habe ich eine Vega 64er strix + ryzen 2600 mit nem ek System aus spc 60er Pumpe/2x 360er pe Radiatoren/ ek supremacy evo cpu kühler / ek strix rgb kühler, die temps sind Hammer!
hatte aber damals schon die Referenz 64er Vega @ ekwb. Kenne auch zu genüge die Problematik mit schlechten airflow/Gehäuse. Hab aktuell das Lian Li o11 Air was schon Hammer ist von den temps.


----------



## EyRaptor (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)*

Mit einem 240mm/45mm Radi und guten Lüftern geht das durchaus leise, wenn man nicht übertaktet (und der Radi guten Airflow hat).
So hab ich das gemacht -> AMD RX VEGA Laberthread


----------



## Ireeb (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)*

Danke für die Antworten. An anderer Stelle wurde mir gesagt, dass ich für Prozessor und Grafikkarte zusammen unbedingt mehr als 240 nehmen sollte. Die Temperaturen sind mir wie gesagt nicht sooo wichtig, da ich nicht wirklich stark übertakten werde, ich denke, der Precision Boost reicht mir da. Wichtig ist mir vor allem, dass es eben leise ist.
@EyRaptor du hattest aber nur die Vega am 240er Radiator, seh ich das richtig? Was hat das Kühlsystem in deinem Fall gekostet? Wie gesagt wäre es eigentlich für mich die bevorzugte Lösung, nur die Vega an eine WaKü anzuschließen. Damit würde ich mir auch die Tür zu einem kleineren Gehäuse irgendwann in der Zukunft offenhalten. Sollte ich CPU und GPU zusammen kühlen, werde ich sicher mindestens 2 Radiatoren brauchen, was ja in die wenigsten kleineren Gehäuse passt.
Das steht zwar noch sehr weit in der Ferne, da ich ja erst das Gehäuse von BeQuiet bekommen habe (PimpMyPC und so), und das ist schon sehr gut und sieht auch Hammer aus. Nur eben etwas groß, aber trotzdem 1000-Mal besser als das, was ich davor hatte.
In meinen Träumen ist mein nächstes Gehäuse allerdings MicroATX oder sogar Mini ITX. Außerdem müsste ich dann nicht an meinem Gehäuse rumfräsen


----------



## Ace (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)*

Ich habe 2x 240 Radi drin mit einer Vega 64 und einem 8600K OC nicht geköpft.
Ein 240er wäre mir zu wenig.


----------



## EyRaptor (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)*

Stimmt, zusammen mit der CPU wird es schon sehr eng.


Insgesamt hat mich das ganze mit Fullcover GPU Block wohl etwa 250€ gekostet.


----------



## Ace (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)*

Ich habe ja eine Eiswolf auf der Vega und die Eisbaer für die CPU,aber in einem Kreislauf.


----------



## Ireeb (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)*

Der Heatkiller IV sieht ja gar nicht mal schlecht aus und scheint auch relativ preiswert zu sein. Allerdings passt Kupfer bei mir nicht so, jedoch gefällt mir die einfache, ganz schwarze Version auch ganz gut. Da lass ich mir dann einfach einen schönen Aufkleber mit "RADEON RX VEGA" und dem V-Logo machen.
Könntest du mir sagen, was ich alles benötigen würde, wenn ich diesen Block auch installieren möchte? Und was für Lüfter wären geeignet? Die braunen von Noctua gefallen mir leider nicht, gibt's auch von Noctua oder anderen Herstellern geeignete Lüfter in neutralen Farben (Schwarz, grau oder weiß?)


----------



## Ace (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)*

Warum nimmst du keine Nickel Version?den hatte ich auch  drauf auf meiner Karte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ireeb (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)*

Würden sie alle das gleiche kosten, würde ich definitiv Nickel nehmen, aber die Nickel-Version ist halt ca. 20€ teurer als die schwarze Version. Wie gesagt, Morpheus würde ich nicht nehmen, weil mir das zu "Ghetto" aussieht, aber der schwarze Kühlblock sieht ja nicht billig oder "Ghetto" aus. Nur halt nicht so schick wie die Nickel-Version.


----------



## Ace (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)*

oder so Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD RX Vega M01 - Black | Eiswolf | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ireeb (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)*

Das wäre wahrscheinlich die einfachste und günstigste Option. Mich würde es allerdings noch interessieren, was eine komplette Wasserkühlung basierend auf dem Heatkiller IV aktuell kosten würde. Ich hab teilweise schon schlechtes bezüglich der Langlebigkeit und Wartbarkeit von AiOs gehört, von Pumpen die laut werden und solche Dinge, weshalb ich eventuell doch bereit wäre, etwas mehr Geld für eine modulare Lösung auszugeben. Außerdem gefällt mir der Block von Alphacool auch nicht wirklich, insbesondere die Schläuche mit den Rot-Blauen-Ringen.


----------



## Ace (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)*

Das sind ja nur Schnellkupplungen um ihn an den Radi zu befestigen,
für eine Custom WaKü (CPU+GPU) musst du mindestens ab 300  euro hinlegen .
Bei mir sieht es so aus ohne die Kupplungen

Schau mal hier durch,da gibt es auch fertige Custom Set's wo du auch eine Grafikkarte noch einbinden kannst.
Wasserkuehlung Komplettset intern fuer PCs online kaufen | Aquatuning Germany

Oder bei Caeking die Modelle von EK

Interne WaKue-Sets online kaufen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)*



> Deshalb denke ich, wäre es die bessere Option, nur die Vega an eine WaKü  anzuschließen, und für den Prozessor einen guten, leisen Luftkühler zu  kaufen (aktuell tut dort noch der Boxed-Lüfter seine Arbeit).
> Mein Budget würde so um die 200€ nur für die Kühlung der Vega liegen,  wichtig ist, dass alles möglichst leise ist. Ob es eine geschlossene  oder modulare Wasserkühlung ist, ist mir eigentlich gleich. Die bessere  Wartbarkeit von modularen Wasserkühlungen finde ich schon nicht  schlecht, aber der einfachere Einbau einer AiO hätte auch seinen Reiz.
> 
> Daher würde ich mich über generelle Vorschläge oder konkrete Kit- bzw.  AiO-Empfehlungen zum leiseren Kühlen meiner Vega 64 sehr freuen.
> ...



Beispiel für eine Custom-Wakü für 260€ inklusive Versand:

Warenkorb | Caseking

HEATKILLER® IV for RX Vega 56 and 64 - ACETAL

Alu-Komponenten würde ich grundsätzlich meiden --> EK Fluid Gaming Serie . Die Eischränkung einer begrenzten Auswahl an Alukomponenten bei einer zukünftigen Erweiterung ist . Ek hat bietet z.B. bis heute keinen entsprechenden Turing Kühler an. Kann gut sein, dass es die Vega VII auch betrifft. Das ist meinerseits also eine herstellerunabhängige Empfehlung.
Dann besser den Kauf hinausschieben und noch Geld zur Seite legen.


----------



## Ireeb (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)*

Danke für den Link.
Ist ein 360er-Radiator für eine Vega nicht etwas overkill?


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)*

Macht preislich nur einen Unterschied von 17€ (kleinerer Radi und einen Lüfter weniger):

Magicool G2 Slim Radiator 16 FPI - 240mm


----------



## Ireeb (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)*

17€ sind 17€ und außerdem halte ich mir damit wie zuvor schon erwähnt die Tür zu einem kleineren Gehäuse offen 
Ansonsten gefällt mir die Auswahl an Teilen gut, und es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass ich es so machen werde, daher mal auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für den Vorschlag!
Gibt's noch irgendwas was ich von der Seite von Watercool brauche außer dem Block selbst? Der Link hat ja nur zur allgemeinen Shopseite geführt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)*

Sorry, wollte eigentlich diesen Link angeben. Habs korrigiert: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/sec1946450746/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/15049

Für die Kühler mit Acryl musst du 5-25€ drauflegen: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...es/Wasserkühler/GPU_Kuehler/"Radeon RX Serie"

Ansonsten ist die Zusammenstellung vollständig. Vorausgesetzt, du bist dir bei diesem Punkt sicher:



Ireeb schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander,
> 
> Ich habe eine MSI Vega 64 Air Boost OC (Blower-Design, *meines Wissens  nach Referenz-PCB*), und diese ist relativ laut, was ja bei Blower-Karten  nichts neues ist. ...


----------



## Ireeb (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)*

Ja genau, das ist der Block den ich nach EyRaptors Post schon ins Auge gefasst habe. Eigentlich echt ganz edel die schwarze Ausführung, und hier auch nochmal 20€ gespart im Vergleich zur Nickel-Version. Dafür, dass ich den PC leise bekommen will, ist das ganze schon fast Geldverschwendung, aber ich finds irgendwo auch geil und deshalb mach ichs trotzdem. Aber ganz übertreiben will ichs auch nicht  Und nach wie vor der Traum vom PC, den ich einfach unter den Arm packen und mitnehmen kann. Einen 240er Radiator bekommt man ja in viele kleine Gehäuse noch rein, z.B. die von NZXT, selbst deren Mini ITX nimmt noch einen 240er Radiator auf.


----------



## Ace (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)*

Wie gesagt alles eine Frage des Preises


----------



## Ireeb (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)*

Und wie kommen dann die 250€ nach Lios Nudin's Vorschlag zustande?

@ Lios Nudin Ich habs auch nochmal bei Watercool überprüft, und die MSI Air Boost hat ein Referenz-PCB und ist auch in der Liste der kompatiblen Modelle des Heatkiller IV.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)*

Ich denke der Warenkorb bezieht sich auf die Kühlung deiner Grafikkarte dazu die 100 für den Kühler ,so das du bei ca 250 -260 landest


----------



## Ireeb (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Vega 64 (MSI Air Boost)*

Richtig, ich habe ja gesagt, dass ich mich mittlerweile dafür entschieden habe, nur die Grafikkarte mit Wasser zu kühlen, da ich es für den besten und elegantesten Weg halte, sie leise(r) zu bekommen. Für die CPU wird ein hochwertiger Luftkühler ausreichend sein, da ich keine starke Übertaktung geplant habe.
250€ für die Kühlung der Grafikkarte wären okay für mich, das ist gerade so das, was ich ausgeben möchte. Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir zunächst den CPU-Lüfter kaufen, und dann in den nächsten Monaten die Wasserkühlung für die Vega.


----------

